# Pros and Cons of feed lease



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am considering a feed lease for a trail horse.:cowboy:
just a plod down the road type of horse. no exact details yet.

Pros and cons.. 

pro : no upfront cash..

cons ; pestered by 'owner'

any opinions ??


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Why would you be pestered by owner?


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't know what your exact responsibility would be when you say "feed lease" (never heard the term) Seems that once the arrangement is agreed upon there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Pros: If it doesn't work out, you can just tell the owner you don't want to continue
You get a horse to ride

Cons: You pay the upkeep for a horse that will never be yours


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I had what was basically a feed lease on my old gelding. At the time, the biggest pro was that I got a horse to call "mine" for (at the time) about $20 a week. The con was that I did all the work and training with this horse, then his owners yanked the rug out of under me and took him back without warning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

If the horse was for me, nope. I might lease a horse who had something I wouldn't otherwise be able to get on my own (solid dressage training, reiner, etc). Just for a safe, broke horse just tool around with, having to deal with an owner and all the crazy that could include would not at all be worth it to me. I'd rather spend the $1500 or whatever it costs in your area to outright buy a trail horse and then just be able to go along and decide things as I please without having to play "mother may I." After the purchase price, the rest of the upkeep is the same.

Now if I were looking at something temporary, ie, family is visiting and wants to ride all summer, so I needed a horse just for three months, that would be different since you don't have to make the commitment to keep or deal with selling a horse after a relatively short time period.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Leases have their pros and cons. 

The first is that you get to have a horse without having to fork out for the purchase price. There is little to no risk born by the leaser as if the horse develops any long term problems it can simply be returned. Once you have no more use for the horse you can also return it, and not be put in a position where you are stuck with the horse. 

The cons are that you may be restricted to what you can do. If the horse is green or needs training then you will not get anything back from training it. The horse can be taken away at any time. 

The bottom line, you're going to be paying upkeep whether you own a horse or lease it. In this way money is "wasted" regardless. You never get back what you spend on care. 

In reality, all things considered the average horse owner doesn't make money on horses. Even if they buy one, work with it for a few years and sell it for a little more it's not a profit. 

I think if you do lease a horse you want it to be a good horse. So either a schoolmaster, a well trained horse in any discipline or even a reliable trail horse. What you don't want is a horse that needs training. If a horse needs work, isn't in decent condition, needs some more miles etc, I think you should pass on it. I've seen lots of people lease horses out that are green and need experience. A great deal for the owner as their horse gets free experience without having to pay any cost. For the leaser...not so much. Hours upon hours of training and horse with no gain.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it was contacted by a person, asked would do a I feed lease on a horse. by feed lease, I pay for the feed, care , farrier.. most likely the Vet .. we have not gone into details. the person does not want to sell the mare. i had looked at horse that was hers, but passed as it needed some more work/training. she was very upfront. so i passed on that horse. 
The owner could bother me, by dropping by to check on the horse, or driving by my place to see the horse, I am rural, and do have dogs that do bark when ever anyone come down the dirt road. After reading everyones comments, and thinking about this, I am not going to do it. I would probably get attached to the horse, and then have it pullled out from me. thanks everyone.


----------



## Glenormiston (Jul 10, 2015)

I am currently leasing a horse. With a written agreement and everything. I do u der stand what yo mean with them pulling the rug out from underneath you but the horse I'm leasing iplives at a pony club which is walking distance for me.


----------

